# wie Aktiviere ich NVIDIA GSYNC richtig in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung?



## Vinc92 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo, und zwar habe seit neustem den ACER XB 240H Monitor mit 144hz und NVIDIA GSYNC, wie Aktiviere ich GSYNC richtig in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung? 

1. - unter Anzeige bei GSYNC einrichten habe ich Gsync Aktiviert im Vollbildmodus.
2. - dann bin ich bei den 3D Einstellungen verwalten  rein und bei Vertikale Synchronisation müsste ja jetzt NVIDIA GSYNC drin stehen? aber bei mir steht nur Ein, Aus & Ein (flüssig) wie kann ich da Gsync einstellen?
3. - und im Spiel muss ich da Vsync ausschalten oder eingeschaltet lassen?

vielen dank schonmal für eure Hilfe! mfg. Vincent 

mein System:
I7 4790K
16GB Ram
2 mal Asus Strixx GTX 970 (SLI Verbund)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markus1612 (26. Juli 2015)

VSync muss ingame und im Treiber auf "Aus" stehen, damit GSync läuft.


----------



## Vinc92 (26. Juli 2015)

danke für die Schnelle Antwort.  also gibt es in den 3D Einstellungen Global bei Vertikale Synchronisation keine Unterteilung mehr für GSYNC?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. Juli 2015)

bei  3D- Einstellungen verwalten, vertikale Synchronisation auf Ein und weiter oben gibts noch den Menüpunkt Monitor technology und da auf G-Sync stellen. 
Im Spiel selber stellst du V-Sync aus.

Edit: sehe gerade auf deinen Bilder das du es richtig eingestellt hast, müsste also aktiviert sein,


----------



## Vinc92 (26. Juli 2015)

danke. hab mal im internet geschaut eigentlich müsste bei vertikale synchronisation wo jetzt "ein" steht noch die die Option Gsync drinne sein oder wurde die rausgenommen die Option?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. Juli 2015)

In den "älteren" Treibern vor paar Wochen war das noch so. Im Aktuellen ist es auf jeden Fall normal wie es bei dir jetzt ist. Dafür steht G-Sync jetzt unter Monitor Technology gemeinsam mit ULMB.


----------



## Vinc92 (26. Juli 2015)

vielen dank erstmal.


----------



## Dübel (4. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe keine Einstellung für G-Sync in meiner NVidia Systemsteuerung...
Monitor ist ein DELL, mit Gsync, jedoch steht beim Monitor ebenfalls nichts von Gsync, nur normaler Modus. Verbunden ist das ganze über ein Display Port Kabel...

EDIT: erledigt...ein neustart hilft wunder... nu gehts...


----------



## Staazvaind (31. Mai 2016)

hab das gleiche problem, jedoch half ein neustart nicht


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. Februar 2017)

Bevor ich einene neuene Thread öffne grabe ich den mal kurz aus.

Hat sich da was geändert oder wie nutzt man Gsync richtig?

*Vertikale Synchronisation im Treiber und im Spiel aus damit Gsync richtig funktioniert?*


----------



## GEChun (25. Februar 2017)

Muss im Treiber wirklich VSync aus sein?

Wenn man im Game die Einstellung auf Aus stellt ist es ja auch in Geforce Experience auf Aus. 
Wenn man dann aber im Treiberprofil guckt steht es auf "automatisch - vom System gesteuert"

Klar kann ich jetzt hier einfach ausschalten, darum geht's aber nicht.

Reicht es wenn da automatisch drin steht?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2017)

Gsync und Vsync an im Treiber. 
Fertig.


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. Februar 2017)

Oder Fast Sync (Im deutschen Menü steht da nus "Schnell") aktivieren. Das sorgt dafür, dass unterhalb der MaxFPS deines Monitors GSync greift und darüber Tearing vermieden wird.

Das könnte bei Spielen wie CS:GO nützlich sein, da man hier die vollen FPS bekommt und trotzdem kein Tearing hat. Die Eingabeverzögerung ist hier nur sehr gering.


----------



## Schrotty (19. Oktober 2018)

Habe seit heute auch einen Gsync Monitor welcher ULMB kann. Bin jetzt auch etwas ratlos da hier einer schreibt im Treiber und Spiel muss Vsync aus sein, andere schreiben wieder Im Treiber ein oder Fast bzw Schnell. Habe mir denn ViewSonic XG2703-GS gebraucht gekauft heute.


----------

